# Dadant in Watertown, WI



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Dadants*

Sounds a lot like the Dadant branch in Fresno. They stock a huge selection of supplies and serve the bee people from large to small with the same attention.
Very helpful to all and the bulletin board is always worth reading! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Same in the Paris, Texas store.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Charlotte said:


> Anyone within driving distance to their location it is well worth it. :thumbsup:


They are great to deal with by mail also.  The often ship the same day you order and it gets to you the next day. Shipping charges are reasonable as well. Unlike some bee supply places there is no additional charge for quick shipping and stellar service.
Sheri


----------



## TWG1572 (Dec 16, 2007)

Top notch place. 

Lee does a great job with not only the equipment, but also sells some good, healthy, package bees in as well.


----------

